# Gonal F or Puregon?



## Blue12

What do you use? Puregon or Gonal F?

What would you do? ~ Thanks in advance!!!



Went to my follow up appt today (failed ivf).

The fs suggested that I take puregon again (which I did for ivf and for iui). Then I asked if she thought I should switch to Gonal F. She said she didn't want to mention that to me to confuse me. I explained that I was already thinking about it and I was confused myself what was the right thing to do. I know puregon works for me - but could something be better. If I switch to gonal F - and eggs don't grow or grow well I will wish I stayed with puregon. She said that she thinks we should try gonal F - but that it is our choice.

:shrug:


----------



## Springflower

Hey Blue

I've made sure I've changed something with each cycle, but thats because I don't get many eggs, and I always want more! Remind me how you did on your last cycle, re no. of eggies and how well they fertilised. I know you got OHSS, will they be decreasing your dose this time?

I've only ever used gonal-f, but for my next go I'm adding a bit of menupur into the mix as well......


----------



## Millnsy

I used Gonal F with both my IUI cycles. First one made me ovulate but was unsuccessful. 2nd cycle resulted in my beautiful baby girl! It was NHS so no choice over which to use. Much less side effects than I had with Clomid.

Good luck


----------



## Wallie

I used Gonal-F with my IUI but NHS again and no option given. I certainly wouldn't like to be put in that position either. Surely its up to the experience health professional to know best not leave it up to you. That's really unfair!


----------



## Sammy2009

With my first and second IVF i was on Puregon but the doctor has advised to move to GonalF with the 3rd IVF... i dont know what his reasons are, he just said we would try that so i guess thats what i will do. I dont know if it produces more eggs all that i know is with IVF #1 i got 6 eggs and IVF #2 I got 5 eggs, not the best result but then i did get pregnant with IVF #1 so its a hard decision. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Snowdrop

Like Springflower I tend to change something each cycle because I don't get many eggs either. So far I've used:

#1 = Puregon (long protocol, NHS funded, BFN)
#2 = Menopur (short protocol, abandoned before EC, not enough follicles/eggs)
#3 = Menopur (short protocol, BFP but then :angel:)
#4 = Gonal F (short protocol, abandoned before EC, not enough follicles/eggs)
#5 = ? I'll know when I get my prescription sometime in the next few days

When I asked my clinic why they were changing me to Gonal F on the last cycle they said there was really no difference between Menopur and Gonal F, but good to try something different. It's a difficult decision for you to make though. I've always just had what the clinic have prescribed, so they've made the decision. 

Sorry, I've rambled and I don't know if it helps you anyway ...

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

I was prescribed Puregon, and was not offered a choice (not that I know the difference). It was for IUI, and got 2 follicles.


----------



## tinybutterfly

don't know the difference but i got gonal-f, pretty pleased with it,
got 16 follies, 16 eggs (15 useable), 10 fertilized, 8 were perfect quality,
i'm pregnant with the one they implanted, 7 more in the freezer for later :)


----------



## Blue12

For my first cycle I used puregon and menopur... and now my choices are to do that again - or do gonalf and menopur.

I truly appreciate everyones contribution to this decision. xo


----------



## milamummy

I used synarel and gonal f but it took a really long time for the eggs to mature..nearly 4 months of stims..not sure if that was the gonal f or not..didnt have much side affects apart from weight gain and I did get preg on the 1st cyle..Its a tough decision that a health prof should be making not u..good luck whatever you decide:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

I used Purgeon and clomid ( had seven good eggs ) and two days of IUI to conceive our daughter. That was our second IUI attemp.:baby:


----------



## maz

Shows what I know but I just assumed Gonal-F, Menopur, and Puregon, were manufacturer names of pretty much the same thing. At both clinics I've been to, I had no option but to use Gonal-F, as that was the only product they purchased. I've not had any experience with anything else so can't really say whether it will make a difference or not.

good luck with whatever you decide.

xx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Blue - Mine are going to give me Gonal-F though I have no idea what the difference is!
Fluffy xx


----------



## Leilani

My FS said there really is no difference. 

Puregon and Follistim are the same thing and Gonal-f is slightly different. Two studies showed no difference between the two, however, a more recent study showed there is may be a slight clinical difference, with the alfa form (goanl-f) tending towards a higher pregnancy rate and the beta form (Puregon/Follistim) tending towards a lower pregnancy rate, but with significantly higher estradiol (E2) levels. I need all the E2 I can get, so would happily stick with Puregon.

If I were you Blue, I would be tempted to stick with the Puregon this time, as your FS knows exactly how you responded to it, and so will adjust it accordingly this time. If you introduce Gonal-f instead, your response could be different/unexpected.


----------



## Blue12

When I went back to my fs - she strongly believed that we should try gonal-f so that is what we are going for. As terrible as it sounds, at this point I don't even care - if it is going to work, it is going to work. xo 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## LadyK

Stumbled across this thread and wondered whether anyone could help me! I've had 2 failed IVF's :-( Both time used exactly the same protocol and drugs - short protocol and menopur. First time = 6 eggs, 3 fertilised, 2 got to day 3, 2 transferred. BFN. Second time = 3 eggs, 2 fertilised, 1 got to day 3, 1 transferred. BFN. My FS has told me if I go for a 3rd attempt he would do exactly the same again ie short protocol and menopur. I'm having a real dilemma with this, as my response has gone down using menopur, surely it can only get worse. Or at best, stay the same? Doesn't give me much chance. However I have also heard that menopur is the best drug for older women (I am 40) as it is known to produce less eggs but they should be better quality (as it will mature the "best" eggs rather than any egg!). I feel I should go somewhere else, and try something different, to give me a better chance, but at the same time, it only takes one, and surely my FS knows what's best? Also to go somewhere else would mean going to London and the stress that would cause trying to fit it around work will probably negate anything else! Whereas my local clinic who I have already used is 15 minutes away and on the way to/from work! Any thoughts/advice/comments anyone? Thank you


----------



## LadyK

bump


----------



## Blue12

I understand your dilema because the clinic I am at right now isn't the best but it is 5 minutes away from home. If this second cycle doesn't work we are planning to switch to another one to try another approach. That being said - who knows what we would actually do when the time comes.

Sorry I don't have any advice - best wishes.
What did the fs say about why they think it hasn't worked so far?
Could you ask if they would consider doing menopur and something else (puregon/gonal)?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I was on Puregon and Menopur.....not sure if it worked yet :)


----------

